# visit visa extention



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all
I just want to know if it possible to extend visit visa within south Africa and how are the procedures, and for how long can it be extended. 
Thanks


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Miriam Zola said:


> Hi all
> I just want to know if it possible to extend visit visa within south Africa and how are the procedures, and for how long can it be extended.
> Thanks


As far as I know (if the law hasn't changed) you can extend the 90 days visitors visa for a further 90 days (as long as its done before the initial visa expires). This can be done at DHA although not sure what paperwork you need apart from a return ticket out of the country.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for your response, you mean DHA not through vfs I am a bit confuse.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Miriam Zola said:


> Thank you so much for your response, you mean DHA not through vfs I am a bit confuse.


It's possibly vfs. My knowledge is slightly outdated since all my permits were granted before vfs was introduced.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It must be at VFS and be done while there are at least 60 days remaining on the visa.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you legal man, she only got 30 days and I want the visa to be extended for another 30 days is that possible?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, I see, then it is in SA through VFS and must have at least 7 days remaining.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you so much legal man! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Strange! I phoned vfs to find out about the extension procedures they told me it will take 8 weeks to be finalize while we only need 30 days more and she only got 30 days visa. Can you imagine! by the time she will be waiting for the finalization her visa will be expired and what if it is negative by the way we only need 4 weeks not even 8. please can anyone advise me on this?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Miriam Zola said:


> Strange! I phoned vfs to find out about the extension procedures they told me it will take 8 weeks to be finalize while we only need 30 days more and she only got 30 days visa. Can you imagine! by the time she will be waiting for the finalization her visa will be expired and what if it is negative by the way we only need 4 weeks not even 8. please can anyone advise me on this?


Since VFS took over some things have changed. Some for better and some for worse. 
For a visitors visa extension you also need a police clearance certificate (which will take forever) and medical report.

You have a few options: You can just leave South Africa now and forget about the visa extension. 

Or you can wait for the extension, but when it comes you will be banned when you leave South Africa. You will have to go through the process of lifting the ban if you want to return to South Africa.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you that true, to forget about the extension it a reasonable thing to do even though to seek extension for less than 90 days you don't need police clearance and medical certificate


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Miriam Zola said:


> Thank you that true, to forget about the extension it a reasonable thing to do even though to seek extension for less than 90 days you don't need police clearance and medical certificate


Hi,

I agree it would be a hassle to do this for only 30 days. Also I am pretty sure you do need a Police Clearance. You used to not need one when dealing with DHA, but when the application now go thought VFS I think it became a requirement. This only started this year. LegalMan would know for sure. But I thought it was PCC and Medical.

Here is the link South African Immigration Regulation Revision on the Horizon | SA Department of Home Affairs, New Laws, Visa Requirements & Work Permit Application

_ For citizens of many foreign countries, a 90-day tourist visa is issued on arrival. In past, you could extend this visa relatively easily for another 90 days. Upon approval of the new regulations, it will be more difficult to extend because it will become necessary to present a police clearance certificate from South Africa and your homeland as well as a valid reason for the extension.
_


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you for the link very useful


----------

